# Repairin a Ram-x canoe



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well we wore a hole through the bottom a our Pelican canoe. Did a fair amount a research on fixin it, ever thing from caulks, plastic weldin an such. Settled on tryin a auto bumper repair kit. This can be used as a filler so yall can sand it ifin need be.

First off sand the area ta be patched an make sure it be clean an dust free.










Here be the hole an sanded ready ta patch.










The first coat a the Bondo plastic bumber repair epoxy. Also used the reinforcement screen what comes with the kit.










Second coat wen't on after I trimmed up the screen. Nice thin bout this stuff it works as a filler an can be sanded an painted to.










After the patch cured I added a 2 inch wide by 1/8 inch thick aluminum strengthiner an skit plate. This will help strengthin the patch area an keep rock an sand from rubbin this spot again. I used 3/16 x 1/2 inch large head rivets ta hold the aluminum. I put a high quality clear silicone caulk under the aluminum strip an in the rivet holes.

I see no reason this won't hold up well. Gonna let it cure out well an take it out in a week an try it.


----------

